# Lokng For Help With A White Dial 4992B



## raventide (Jul 12, 2010)

I made this post in "Pocket Watches also and apologize to he moderators if I was not supposed to put it both places - Let me begin by admitting I am not learned in the area of pocket watches - I am simply a person who has admired them for there function and beauty since my grandfather left me his many years ago - I am a particular fan of the 24 hr format and white dials - which means that recently I took the plunge and bought a Hamilton 4992B which looks identical to the black face Navigator's watches I have admired over the years except it has a white face - I think I have been thoroughly through the site and can't seem to find any info - was wondering if someone could help with ID - or perhaps I was taken (still a beautiful watch that runs perfect)- markings on the back are as follows from top down: AN-5740-1, Stock NO. 6645-557-0321, MFR'S Part NO.33106, Contract Number DA-36-038-ORD-20573,

Serial NO.AF-58-8708, Hamilton Watch Company The inside serial number is 4C96979. The script on dial is the small G C T that appears under the 24hr marking - thanks in advance for patients withe the new guy - you have a great site and it's a pleasure to just roam around and see some of the workmanship represented here - thanks again.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I know Elgin version of the Type A-13 with 24 hrs dial had a white dial and a black dial and Elgin had a AN5740 with the same case design as Hamilton so it is possible you have one that mite be rare since white dial Hamilton with white dial I have seen were British issue with out a 24hrs dial.Do you got a photo of your Hamilton if the GCT marks are below the hands at the 2400 mark you could have a Elgin dial just a guess.Your watch issue date was 1958 from the case marks.


----------

